# Intake Manifold Pitting



## dadgummit (May 9, 2017)

Hello All, I am new to the forum but I have a 1966 tempest with a 400 out of a 1970 big car. It has 1970 #16 heads (Small Valve). The intake manifold is a 1973 with something filling in the EGR holes. I recently purchased a 1969 intake manifold that I would like to use but when it arrived yesterday I found there is some pitting in the gasket surface around the exhaust crossover ports. Is it usable as it is (Worried about nothing?) Should I use some kind of gasket sealer? Is the manifold toast? Would love some expert opinions! Pictures Below. Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Because I am cheap, and if I had that intake, I would use it. I would run a big flat file, or sandpaper on a known flat surface, and first give the ports a sanding to make sure the intake is not warped in any way. Nothing deep, just enough to see high/low spots.

If good, wire brush and rough up the pitted area. Then I would use furnace cement which you should be able to purchase at a Lowe's or Home Depot. Fill in/build up the pitted are and then sand it smooth. Then you will have a good solid sealing surface for the new gaskets.

2nd option is to have a machine shop mill both sides of the intake and remove the pitting IF it is not too deep. Install 2 intake gaskets that will take up the space left after milling - but you want to know what thickness the second gasket adds so you can tell your machine shop how much to mill to match thse gaskets. Silicone them together before installing.

3rd option is to remove/grind the cast iron crossover off and purchase an aftermarket RAIV crossover and use it. https://www.opgi.com/air-fuel-deliv...ssover-intake-1969-71-ram-air-ho-g240232.html


----------

